# OkOkOkOkOkOkOk I iz here!!!!!



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

Aloha!
(actually i live in Nebraska so that was really a stoopid thing to say) but oh well I like saying it. 
I am owned by one black bombay kitty cat who is 2 years old, 18 days and 32 seconds as we speak, but of course growing every minute. She has big golden eyes and is my pride and joy!!








A also rescue, breed, and rehabilitate Sugar Gliders, um...not all in the same sntence though....I don't breed rescues!!!
Anyway just checking out the forum, looks like a grand place to be, I look forward to posting and getting to know you fellow cat-slaves!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

It sure is a grand place and the reason why is that there's so many grand people!!!

Welcome and make yourself at home. Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Cat slaves - I like that term. Best description yet.
Have fun.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We saw you lurking, Abra, and lured you in! Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome from one cat slave to another :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Abra!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Abra


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome  

Sugar gliders are soooooooo cute!


----------

